# Police Training - Internet Undercover Course



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Police Training - Internet Undercover Course

Last Friday evening, ABC News selected their _Person of the Week. _That individual was Det. Sgt. Paul Gillespie from the Toronto, Ontario Police Department. He was recognized for his efforts in going after pedophiles online and his persistence in developing a global database for law enforcement to share information on these individuals. His efforts produced a $4.5 million donation from Microsoft to do just that. The link to that story is 
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/PersonOfWeek/story?id=1739139&page=1

We will be offering a 2-day *Online Undercover Course* sometime in May of this year. The instructors will be Det. Jim McLaughlin of the Keene, NH Police Department as well as a member of Sgt. Gillespie's Internet Crime Unit from Toronto.

This "hands-on" course will bring you deep into the world of the online predator where you will go online, under the direction of two of the most experienced online investigators in North America. Your online personality will be developed where skills will be formed to avoid detection. Your chats will be focused on luring these individuals into committing an act that they are already predisposed to do. It will also provide you with the skills necessary to bring these individuals into our world through affidavit development, search warrant execution, arrest and prosecution. Information about the international online pedophile database will be shared as well.

Class size will be limited due to the nature of the course. Prior attendance from SRR's _Introduction to Internet Cases Involving Child Exploitation_ is a prerequisite. More information will be forthcoming as soon as we have it.

Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret.)
President/CEO

*SRR Traffic Safety Consulting*
*198 East Street
Easthampton, MA 01027-1212
413-527-6072
[email protected]*​


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

> Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret.)
> President/CEO


*Is this the same guy who pled guilty and was fired from the town....? *

*Teenagers steals Chief's Police Car

*_EASTHAMPTON, MA,_ July 25 - *Police have charged three* 
*teenagers with stealing an unmarked Crown Victoria* 
*police cruisers Wednesday.*

Police say the three juveniles, all from Indian Orchard,
were *invited to the home of Easthampton's police chief by *
*one of his teenage daughters.* Chief Robert Redfern was out 
of town on vacation when the theft occurred. *Police have*
*charged the teens with receiving a stolen motor vehicle and*
*resisting arrest.* The driver was also charged with operating
a vehicle with a revoked license and violating parole through 
the Department of Youth Services.

!​​​*Easthampton, Massachusetts: *The city's police chief was charged recently

with breaking the state's gun safety laws. Chief Robert Redfern, 51, was

charged with 27 counts of unlawful storage of a firearm, prosecutors said. The

charges stem from an investigation that's been underway since July, when two

teen-agers were arrested for stealing Redfern's unlocked service revolver from

a cabinet and handled it, prosecutors said. Police said they found six handguns

that didn't have trigger locks in an unlocked dresser drawer in Redfern's bedroom.

They also found several rifles without trigger locks in the attic, prosecutors

said. Police confiscated 27 firearms and the chief's service revolver.
​


----------

